# programierbares Handy



## Tob (5. Juli 2002)

Hi leute,
hab für mein problem leider kein passendes Forum gefunde.... Was Handys angeht kenne ich mich leider nicht so richtig aus, alles was ich bis jetzt festgestellt habe ist das bei sämtlichen handys in meinem Freundeskreis (einschlisslich meinem eigenen) Die Software zur bedienung ******** ist. Nun wollte ich euch mal fragen ob ihr ein handy kennt dass auch noch bezahlbar ist und bei dem ich auch noch selbst in der Software rumpfuschen kann, eines von dies neuen super dollen smartphones muss ja nicht gleich sein ....

tob


----------



## Piesbruhder (6. Juli 2002)

Ich habe mal was von GSM-Flashen grhört. Wenn ich mich recht erinnere
war es gut um irgendwie Sachen auf dem Handy zu speichern. Bin mir aber
nicht sicher. kannst ja mal google nach dem wort suchen lassen. Solltest
du was passendes finden poste es bitte hier.

ich hoffe ich konnte dir ein bisschen helfen

Ein Handy was man sowieso Programieren kann (wie manche Tachenrechner)
ist mir unbekannt.


----------



## foxx21 (6. Juli 2002)

der neue Nokie Communicator dürfte das schon unterstützen, hatte mal den alten! *G* kaputt *heul*


----------



## Tob (7. Juli 2002)

Ich hab da ne ziehmlich ausführliche Seite gefunden:

http://www.nokiaport.de/

tob


----------



## flashgod (25. Juli 2002)

*Programmieren*

also wenn du dir richtige programme schreiben willst
dann solltest du dir ein handy mit java unterstützung kaufen

das einzige was du können musst ist java 

dann kannst du dir von der java hp die JTAPI 
Java Telephon API runterladen da steht so ziemlich einiges
drin...!

so ziemlich alle neuen und schon einige alten haben JAVA

falls du nur ein paar menüpunkte irgendwie programmieren willst

also sie auf kurztasten oder so legen möchtest
da find ich die siemens handys nicht schlecht
die haben oben eine taste zum freien belegen

und die anderen nummern tasten kann man auch alle mit funktionen belegen

hoff es hat dir ein wenig geholfen


----------



## Mr Gaga (15. Februar 2003)

Also, ich meine, dass man bei den Motorola Timeport Handys die Reihenfolge von den Menüs umstellen kann und unwichtige Sachen irgendwie "verstecken" kann und mit irgendner tastenkombination wieder anzeigen kann. Aber im Grunde finde ich lohnt sich der Aufwand überhaupt nich, weil bis man gepeilt hat, wie man das programmiert, kann man auch zum beispiel beim Nokia die Zahlenkombinationen auswendig und kann die sachen direkt anwählen, mal davon abgesehen, dass glaube ich die Timeports nich die wirklich billigsten sind..


----------



## Tob (16. Februar 2003)

Ne eigentlich wollte ich nicht sowas  machen... ich wollte eigentlich "tiefer" ins Handy rein. zB. finde ich, dass Tß etwas intelligenter sein könnt (zb. worte Vorschlagen sobald es keine andere möglichkeit mehr gibt), oder dass per tastendruck alle Leerzeichen aus der SMS gelöscht werden und die Anfangsbuchstaben in Großbuchstaben umgewandelt werden um Zeichen zu sparen... mir würden da wahrscheinlich schon noch so einige Sachen einfallen, die man besser machen sollte... mittlerweile zweifle ich aber auch daran, dass sich der Aufwand lohnt. Vorallem kommt man nicht an die firmware von den Handys ran um sollche eingriffe vorzu nehmen...

gruß tob


----------



## Echtzeit (2. Dezember 2004)

*Re: Programmieren*

Hi,
hast Du Erfahrungen in der Handyprogrammierung in Java?

Ich brauche jemanden der ein kleines Java Programm schreibt!

Gruß
Echtzeit


----------



## Echtzeit (2. Dezember 2004)

*Re: Programmieren*

Hallo,

hast du Erfahrung in der Handyprogrammierung?

Wir brauche jemanden für ein aktuelles Projekt.

Gruß
Echtzeit



			
				flashgod hat gesagt.:
			
		

> also wenn du dir richtige programme schreiben willst
> dann solltest du dir ein handy mit java unterstützung kaufen
> 
> das einzige was du können musst ist java
> ...


----------



## Jan Seifert (2. Dezember 2004)

1. Letzter Beitrag in diesem Thema ist vom:  16.02.03
2. Hier gibt es keine "Auftragsarbeit", selber machen heißt die Devise.
3. zu.


----------

